# Apartment/Small House Build



## TexasSlam18

Getting married and the wife and I are building a 1 bedroom 1 bath apartment to live in while we pay off our land and build our house..The bedroom will be in an upstairs loft. Me, my dad, and a couple friends here and there are doing all the construction.


----------



## TexasSlam18

*Pic*

Framing


----------



## TexasSlam18

*Framing*

Pic


----------



## TexasSlam18

*Progress*

Framing


----------



## TexasSlam18

*Last one for now*

Pic


----------



## Tortuga

I AM impressed.. That 2x4 (?) setting on the piers holding up the whole shebang does give me the yips..but I couldn't build a skateboard so I'll shut up...LOL


----------



## TexasSlam18

That's a treated 4x6 not a 2x4


----------



## jetbuilt

cool project. . .i'll stay tuned in. Send her the link to http://tinyhouseblog.com/ so she can bug you about changes/additions/ideas throughout the build!


----------



## coolbeing

My wife and I did the same thing back 12 years. Built a 800 sq ft garage but framed it into a small apartment. Paid cash for it and lived in it while we built our larger home. Plan was to revert the apartment back into the detached garage once we moved out but my Mother-in-law moved into it before that happened. Great way of setting yourself up financially for the future. Nothing like having a home without any mortgage. Good luck and enjoy the hard work.


----------



## TexasSlam18

*Progress*

Thanks everyone I appreciate it. Takin the weekend off for my dads birthday. Will be back on it Monday. Here is where we are. Today we got the joist put in on the second floor where the bedroom loft will be.


----------



## TexasSlam18

*Another pic*

Sorry only 1 pic at a time on my phone for some reason


----------



## Law Dog

Looks great!


----------



## SetDaHook

you are a wise young man. So glad to see someone in your age group with some brains and long term plans that make sense. You should be very proud. Congrats to you and your new wife!!


----------



## TexasSlam18

Thanks guys I really appreciate it. We only work on it after work 3-4 days a week so it's comin slowly but surely!


----------



## Thompson58

*Carp fitter*

My diddly taught me how to do this....now I'm schooling my boy! 
Biente cinco experience de carpentero


----------



## TexasSlam18

Downstairs


----------



## TexasSlam18

Stairs


----------



## TexasSlam18

Bathroom on the left, closet in the middle, laundry room/storage on the right. Also storage closet will be under stairs


----------



## TexasSlam18

Got the second floor joist installed and got the decking for the floor put down. Today we got the upstairs closet framed and we will frame the loft/bedroom upstairs this weekend. We plan on putting up some joist this weekend and getting entire second level framed and hopefully have a roof
On it within the next week of two


----------



## TexasSlam18

Pic


----------



## TexasSlam18

Today we got the upstairs loft/bedroom completely framed. Tomorrow and Friday we are going to be building the walls around the rest of the upstairs and putting joist on. Coming together


----------



## TexasSlam18

Pic of the upstairs bedroom


----------



## TexasSlam18

Stairwell


----------



## Kickapoo Duke

Coming along very nicely; looking forward to watching the progress


----------



## saltwatersensations

Cool.


----------



## mustangeric

very nice i wish i was that smart back then


----------



## redman71

Looks good so far. We built something similar a couple of years ago.


One suggestion, you may have done it, but I didn't see it in the pics. Find a way to tie your wood structure to your concrete piers. Simpson straps will probably work. You wouldn't want the house to blow over in a real bad storm.


----------



## TexasSlam18

Thanks y'all. Red man we did that. We anchored it down in about 12 places. I guess I don't have any pics of that part


----------



## TexasSlam18

Should be ready for the Tin roof next week


----------



## snapperlicious

Looking good!


----------



## the hook

Looks good, but....

Why not place your end joists in for a rock nailer??...This also lets you nail your end rafters flush with the outside, then gable studs up flush with rafter/top plate...Your 14'(+/-) walls would normally be all one stud...Leaves no joints that will crack, etc??...Still looks good so far..


----------



## devil1824

Awesome build!


----------



## TexasSlam18

the hook said:


> Looks good, but....
> 
> Why not place your end joists in for a rock nailer??...This also lets you nail your end rafters flush with the outside, then gable studs up flush with rafter/top plate...Your 14'(+/-) walls would normally be all one stud...Leaves no joints that will crack, etc??...Still looks good so far..


We built a 'pony' wall for the gables....with no rafter on the end walls, which allow you to place the rafter on the eave (overhang) itself without using flimsy 'kickers' to support the roof from the wall out to the edge. Then we can span across the pony wall to carry the roofing. This is a standard windstorm construction method. They do it on beach houses all the time.

As far as one piece 14' walls....not much labor available. Just me and my dad (Thompson58) doing it all. Plus we had a design change while building it. We were going to have the 14" walls full height (the same as the loft area). Ended up dropping the wall down to save money on wood, insulation, sheetrock and painting....not counting the A/C. Plus, this gives him a place to hang all his deer mounts....

Also occasional an Bud Lite for inspiration! Thanks for the questions and/or interest!


----------



## KIKO

If you have not done you walls yet and for windstorm purposes, its good if you strap the bottom beams to the plate and the studs. You need to have a continuous connection from the bottom to top to make the structure stronger to wind uplift forces. You can do this with just coil strap which is not expensive. See this link for illustration http://tamlyn.com/CoilStraps.html


----------



## sotol buster

Why are some of those 2x4 thingies pink looking ?


----------



## TexasSlam18

KIKO said:


> If you have not done you walls yet and for windstorm purposes, its good if you strap the bottom beams to the plate and the studs. You need to have a continuous connection from the bottom to top to make the structure stronger to wind uplift forces. You can do this with just coil strap which is not expensive. See this link for illustration http://tamlyn.com/CoilStraps.html


We got something pretty similar to those put on. Thanks for lookin out for us. Any thoughts/concerns are more than welcome and appreciated


----------



## TexasSlam18

sotol buster said:


> Why are some of those 2x4 thingies pink looking ?


Pre-cut studs are pink. They come 92 5/8"


----------



## Old Whaler

Looks good! I would love to do a project like that


----------



## TIMBOv2

Dude that's gonna be cool, already got a playhouse for the kiddy's before they get here


----------



## Mako232

Very nice, and, inspirational! Makes me want to go out and start a project.


----------



## CAPT. DORADO

*Sweet*

That's amazing I love it. I did the same thing, built a 800 sq ft house and now I'm 25 years old with a house that I paid cash for. Only problem was I didn't have the money to buy land and build so I built on my parents property! Now I have purchased an acre across the street but they want 8k to move it, and I have to add on since it's me the wife and 2 kidos lol yes it's a 1 bed room! Good luck


----------



## TexasSlam18

Thanks everyone I really appreciate it. This is where we are today.. Pickin up metal roof and it's goin up today. Windows, And door and wiring next week. And since this picture I have all the plywood on the sides and plywood on the gables.


----------



## bvpurvis

looks great!


----------



## jtrux

I could live in that forever.


----------



## TexasSlam18

Got all the wiring done, windows, tape float, and texture completed


----------



## fishingcacher

Nice scaffolding setup.


----------



## TexasSlam18

Pictures weren't showing up so I will post them separte.


----------



## TexasSlam18

Storage above the front door


----------



## TexasSlam18

Window over the sink


----------



## TexasSlam18

We wrapped the who house in tar paper to ensure no leaks. This is the front two windows in the living room


----------



## TexasSlam18

Front door


----------



## TexasSlam18

Laundry room.. Electrical panel is also located here


----------



## TexasSlam18

Pic


----------



## Thompson58

Scaffolding supplied by Mark Stone (Orangefield). Tape, float and texture by Tiger Drywall (Beaumont)


----------



## baytownboy

Back in the 50's and 60's when my uncle was building houses, he would build a 2 car garage and is family would live there while he built the house around it. He would sell and start all over again. He must have done 30 houses like that. He also built several big churches around Baytown and this area.
Good job on the house. 
Great idea for rental property after the big house is built or a playhouse for the kids later or in-laws.


----------



## TexasSlam18

We have the house painted. The cabinets tops will be installed today, as well as upper cabinets. The ductless ac will be put in Thursday


----------



## TexasSlam18

This is going to be the bar


----------



## TexasSlam18

Also we blew in attic insulation yeaterday.


----------



## sotexhookset

Badass man. Wish I had the insight when I was your age but I was more concerned with chasing split tail around at the bars and fishing.


----------



## Pasadena1944

Do you have any up date pictures of the outside? It's looking good.....I liked building things when I was younger....I still think about it but I live thru watching what others are doing it now.....


----------



## Mrschasintail

Awesome!!!


----------



## TexasSlam18

Pasadena1944 said:


> Do you have any up date pictures of the outside? It's looking good.....I liked building things when I was younger....I still think about it but I live thru watching what others are doing it now.....


All we have on the outside is the tar paper I have pictured. It keeps it 100% weatherproof. We will be putting vinyl siding on after inside is complete


----------



## TXXpress

How did I miss this thread? Awesome work Slam!


----------



## Dead Wait

Can't wait to see the finished product. And the new brides smiling face. Congrats to you both. Awesome thread.


----------



## TexasSlam18

*Backsplash*

Thanks guys! I couldn't have done it without my dad, Thompson58.


----------



## TexasSlam18

Shower tile


----------



## saltwatersensations

Nice!


----------



## TexasSlam18

Floor


----------



## TexasSlam18

Vinyl color


----------



## FISHINFOOL87

Very Nice!


----------



## Hooked

Looking good. Nice work!!


----------



## GulfCoast1102

That is an outstanding project! It looks really good. I do have to ask though, was cost the only motivator for pier and beam instead of a slab? You planning to have the house moved at some point?


----------



## TexasSlam18

Cost wasn't really the reason. Yes we were planning on moving it at some point, but mid-construction we decided to add the second story to it. So I don't see there being a way to move it. But if you think there is a way id like to hear about it. It'd be ideal to move it... But may end up renting it out when I build my main house across the property.


----------



## Pasadena1944

Do you have any picture up dates? this is interesting.....


----------



## jclc43837

any updated pics


----------



## weedeater

Nice work/ project.... I live in Lake Charles area and it is possible to move a 2 story house, just call around some house movers if that day comes and someone will be able to do it.


----------



## saltwatersensations

What ever happened here?


----------



## Fishdaze

No more updates????????


----------



## Chasinit69

?


----------



## Centerfire

Looks great, professional job!


----------



## Em1_crew

man that is something id like to have built on my matagorda property.


----------



## TexasSlam18

*Sorry guys.*

Sorry guys I eventually forgot all about this thread. Here are some pics of the finished product. If you wanna see anything else let me know

This is the bedroom and closet upstairs.


----------



## TexasSlam18

*Living room and kitchen*

Pics


----------



## TexasSlam18

*Pics*

One more of the closet and finally a picture of Our place off the front porch.

We originally started out with 10 acres and now we have bought the 10 acres next door to us. We will probably live in this house for another 18 months before we start building our forever home on the far side of the property.


----------



## Hooked

Outstanding!!!! Very nice work all the way around. Congratulations on the completion, you should be proud of what ya'll did. Nice pictures of you and your bride.........

And, thanks for thinking of those of us watching your build. Appreciate you showing us the final results.


----------



## RLwhaler

Hooked said:


> Outstanding!!!! Very nice work all the way around. Congratulations on the completion, you should be proud of what ya'll did. Nice pictures of you and your bride.........
> 
> And, thanks for thinking of those of us watching your build. Appreciate you showing us the final results.


X2!! I would also like to add..for a young fella, you sure got your priority together! In fact, I just forward this thread to my nephew .


----------



## TexasSlam18

Thanks guys I appreciate it.


----------



## Castaway2

TexasSlam18 said:


> Thanks guys I appreciate it.


pic of the completed outside????? looks great


----------



## TexasSlam18

I'll take a couple pictures this evening and post them.


----------



## Chase4556

Your kitchen looks awesome as well. I really liked following the whole thread and now seeing the finished project. 

Really like the stand for the dogs food/water bowl as well.


----------



## TexasSlam18

*Outside*

Pic of outside


----------



## Castaway2

Awesome looking bud. Real nice!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

